# Sensor de movimiento + Sirena



## darkmeow (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola! Disculpen si suena algo repetido el tema, es mi primera vez!

Quisiera ayudar a mi papá a crear un pequeño sistema de alarma con algunas piezas que tenemos....estudio electrónica pero aún soy muy novata.....

Tengo un sensor Bravo Dual 6 DSC (BV-600CDN http://www.dsc.com/index.php?n=products&o=view&id=1306), además tengo una sirena funcionando a 12V con botón de pánico. quisiera integrar al pequeño sistema, de sirena + botón de pánico, el sensor que esté en otra habitación, leyendo y leyendo, al parecer la solución es poner un relé al sensor, pero para ser franca no sé como funciona ni como conectarlo, agradecería cualquier ayuda...por lo menos para dejar el puro sensor con la sirena, es posible? por favor!

alguien??? 

info adicional:

relé: dc12V RH-012C marca Tech
tengo otros sensores de movimientos



gracias por todo

no sé por qué no se ve mi foto de perfil


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2012)

pos por lo que veo solo te hace falta hacer el cableado (lo que te esta faltando es la central que podrias no usar)

-para mas seguridad podes colocar un tiristor TIP209 para que dispare el relay o conecta diractamente la sirena eso si conecta un boton de corte porque el gate cuando dispara NO corta hasta que le cortas la alimentacion en este caso 12V


----------



## darkmeow (Oct 12, 2012)

sip....pero no entiendo muy bien como conectar y dónde conectar



gracias  pero aún no me queda claro


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola darkmeow, bien, en un sistema de alarma necesitas que ante un disparo, el aviso (en este caso la sirena) permanezca activado, hasta que sea interrumpido por el usuario.
Como explica SSTC, debes utilizar entre el detector y la sirena, un sistema de enclavado, puedes utilizar un tiristor, un flip-flop, o un enclavamiento a rele.
PD:/ A menos que tu sistema ya posea dicho, enclavamiento.


----------



## darkmeow (Oct 12, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola darkmeow, bien, en un sistema de alarma necesitas que ante un disparo, el aviso (en este caso la sirena) p.....


 gracias! ahora entiendo algo más.....alguien me puede ayudar con un esquema o algo así por favor???


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola, bueno sube un esquema electrico (indicando las conexiones) de tus dispositivos, y vemos como seguir.


----------



## lm555cn (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola darkmeow,  te dejo un circuito bastante sencillo y de bajo costo  que hice con los datos que proporcionaste.

El tiristor 2n1595 es el que  más se ajusta en tu caso, pues es de poca corriente, si usaras uno más  grande muy probablemente habría que cambiar algunos valores de  resistencias.
Es importante que los interruptores (switches) que  consigas NO SEAN momentáneos (también les llaman pulsadores) DEBEN ser tipo Push-Button con autoretención y que sean  normalmente abiertos (NO).
El SW1 se usa para encender/apagar la  sección de la sirena, lo coloque en esa posición para que el sensor de movimiento BV-600 este se mantenga encendido y la(s) persona(s) vean  que está funcionando, sin que la sirena se active.
Si quieres apagar todo el circuito solo coloca  SW1 antes de la alimentación del sensor.  Repito, el SW2  tampoco puede ser momentaneo. Lo coloqué en esa posición con el fin de  ahorrar unos componentes.
El funciomaniento es sencillo al activar la  "alarma" con el switch1 (SW1) está quedará preparada inmediatamente, toma en cuenta que  no hay retardos de nada, por lo que apenas actives el SW1, si el sensor  detecta movimiento la "alarma" se activará de inmediato, por lo que sería bueno colocar SW1 en un lugar donde el sensor de movimiento no lo detecte a uno al activar la "alarma".
En caso de que se active la sirena, para apagarla  debes presionar DOS veces el switch2 (SW2).
Este a su vez hace la  función de botón de pánico aunque el sensor de movimiento no haya  detectado nada.  Para activar este botón de pánico apretas UNA vez SW2 y  para desactivar la sirena vuelves a apretar SW2 y la alarma quedará  inmediatamente lista para funcionar de nuevo.
Espero te sirva y a  seguir adelante con esos estudios...... 






PD: Espero no haberme equivocado en nada, las conexiones al sensor son las que pude determinar mediante la imagen que proporcionaste.


----------



## lm555cn (Oct 13, 2012)

darkmeow, me surgió una duda con a conexión del sensor de movimiento.  Por favor no lo conectes como lo muestro, estoy buscando mayor información.  La duda radica en la conexión de "C".

Podrías probar con un multímetro solo conectando el sensor a una batería de 12V sin conectar "C" a nada lo siguiente:

1) Midiendo entre el negativo de la bateria y "NC" si tienes +12V ?
2) Siempre midiendo entre esos puntos si al detectar movimiento el voltaje medido cae a 0V ?

Si es así, entonces "C" no se conecta a nada.

Por favor confirmarlo.


----------



## darkmeow (Oct 13, 2012)

lm555cn dijo:


> Hola darkmeow,  te dejo un circuito bastante sencillo y de bajo costo  que hice con los datos que proporcionaste.....



gracias por tu explicación, no puedo ver la imagen.....hoy estuve intentando y llegamos a probar encender la sirena con el led indicativo del sensor, no sé si me entiendes.....no lo probé con una sirena en realidad, sino con un pequeño parlante conectado a un celular....y funcionó aunque entremedio colocamos un transistor 2n2222 mañana prometo subir fotos cuando instale todo definitivo si es que funciona bien con la sirena......de todas maneras me gustaría ver tu foto 

gracias a todos por su ayuda.....


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola @darkmeow en la construccion de este tipo de sensores vas a tener siempre el problema del retardo de activacion si este no lo tiene, es decir que para hacerlo funcionar deberias estar muy alejado de el si no quieres q tu presencia lo dispare, esto se podria hacer conectando la alimentacion desde afuera del recinto a proteguer, pero cuando no es posible se debe instalar un sistema de retardo que te de tiempo para salir, te envio un proyecto que hice utilizando un sensor de proximidad de una lampara barata para hacerlo funcionar como alarma, quizas alguna parte te pueda ayudar sobre todo la parte de conectar el relay que adapta al sensor con la sirena
http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009/07/usando-una-lampara-con-sensor-de.html


----------



## lm555cn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola darkmeow,
Aquí te dejo el circuito con la correción, la cual creo te debe funcionar, eso sí has la prueba que te mencione antes por favor.




La batería la puedes sustituir por un adaptador que entregue +12VDC y mínimo 1 Amperio.
Para el transistor no ocupas disipador, para el SCR a menos que dejen la sirena sonando por más de 5 minutos, tal vez lo ocupe, pero mucho de eso depende de las características de la sirena, igual puedes hacer la prueba dejándola sonar por varios minutos (espero que no se molesten los vecinos) y ver si se caliente el SCR para determinar si ocupa disipador o no.

Para hacer la prueba que te mencioné también la puedes  hacer de esta forma:




Si estoy bien, el LED debería estar encendido cuando NO detecta nada y se debería apagar cuando detecta movimiento.

Espero te sirva.


----------



## darkmeow (Oct 14, 2012)

lm555cn dijo:


> Hola darkmeow,
> Aquí te dejo el circuito con la correción, la cual creo te debe funcionar, eso sí has la prueba que te mencione antes .........




muchas gracias!!! justo hoy no tengo tiempo de probar pero en lo posible subiré las fotos si funciona y te comentaré sobre si se calienta o no 

muchas gracias por guiarme y solucionar mi problema....

gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 14, 2012)

lm555cn dijo:


> Hola darkmeow,
> Aquí te dejo el circuito con la correción, la cual creo te debe funcionar, eso sí has la prueba que te mencione antes por favor.
> http://imageshack.us/a/img189/1549/alarmascr.gif
> La batería la puedes sustituir por un adaptador que entregue +12VDC y mínimo 1 Amperio.
> ...



Amigo, el terminal C del detector deberia estar conectado a potencial de +12V.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 15, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, el terminal C del detector deberia estar conectado a potencial de +12V.



yo los puenteaba de 12V a C internamente, pero si es como dice *Gudino Roberto duberlin* NC es la salida de C es como una llave...


----------



## carlos jara (Oct 15, 2012)

hola dark comenta si estas en linea para poder ayudarte


----------



## lm555cn (Oct 15, 2012)

Gracias Gudino Roberto duberlin y a SSTC.
Esa era la duda que tenía respecto a la conexión de C, para eso era la prueba y si no funcionaba, pues entonces el siguiente paso er adecirle a darkmeow que la conectara a +12V.  Pero ya que uds. han tenido más experiencia en ese sentido les agradezco la colaboración.

darkmeow, entonces *que no se te olvide conectar "C" del sensor a +12V con un puente* (cable)

Suerte!


----------



## Ojose (Dic 4, 2017)

Buenas noches tengo la misma duda del amigo darkmeow , traté de ver el diagrama de conexión pero no me deja visualizar la imagen , por favor si me podrían ayudar con la conexión de los detectores de movimiento con una sirena.

Me estoy iniciando en la electrónica.. por favor quisiera que me ayudaran en crear un circuito donde pueda conectar dos detectores de movimiento y me active  12 Volt para que la sirena suene.. los detectores cuando la luz esta apagada estan en NA y cuando prende la luz pasan a NC  , estaré agradecido


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 4, 2017)

Ojose dijo:


> Buenos dias me estoy iniviando en la electronica.. por favor quisiera que me ayudaran en crear un circuito donde pueda conectar dos detectores de movimiento y me active un 12 vol para que la sirena suene.. los detectores cuando la luz esta apagada estan en NA y cuando prende la luz pasan a NC estare agradecido



Bienvenido al foro y que modelo o Ref son los detectores de movimiento que desea implementar

Que tiene hasta ahora elaborado y comprado


----------



## Ojose (Dic 4, 2017)

Gracias por responder los detectores son visonic anti mascota tiene su entrada de 12 vol y NC yo mas o menos pense algo como conectarlo a un ic 555 con un relay que envie un pulso para activar un 12 vol pero no estoy muy claro en eso si me podrias ayudar el modelo exacto de los detectores no lo tengo por que los compre usados


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 4, 2017)

Ojose dijo:


> Gracias por responder los detectores son visonic anti mascota tiene su entrada de 12 vol y NC yo mas o menos pense algo como conectarlo a un ic 555 con un relay que envie un pulso para activar un 12 vol pero no estoy muy claro en eso si me podrias ayudar el modelo exacto de los detectores no lo tengo por que los compre usados



Su sensor se parece o es como este? http://www.sistemasincuotas.es/WebR...5A12/8C33/C0A8/2872/FE37/next_0020_k-9-85.pdf

Es inalambrico o alambrico?


----------



## Ojose (Dic 4, 2017)

Es parecido pero es alambrico


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 4, 2017)

Ojose dijo:


> Es parecido pero es alambrico



Suba fotos para indicarle la conexión pero recuerde siempre usar el buscador, porque hay temas similares ya creados

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sensor-movimiento-sirena-85203/



Ojose dijo:


> Es parecido pero es alambrico



Suba fotos para indicarle la conexión pero recuerde siempre usar el buscador, porque hay temas similares ya creados

Buscador = https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rosdeelectronica.com/&ref=&ss=9287j5353691j28

Ejemplo = https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sensor-movimiento-sirena-85203/


----------



## Ojose (Dic 4, 2017)

Son los dos que estan al lado del boton de panico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2017)

Y por que no comprar una alarma elementel ?


----------



## Ojose (Dic 5, 2017)

Aqui en venezuela es super costasa una alarma amigo.. por eso pido ayuda con esto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2017)

Ok , entonces un timer 555 para que suene unos minutos nada mas.


----------



## Ojose (Dic 5, 2017)

La conexion mas o menos como seria amigo... soy nuevo en la electronica me imagino que llevaria el 555 con un rele


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2017)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/alarma-interruptor.htm


----------



## Ojose (Dic 5, 2017)

Gracias amigo .. dos pregunta el condesador electrolitico de 100 uf de cuanto es el voltaje
Con 12 vol tambien trabaja no tendria que modificar nada... y si la inicio con el interrupto y se activa automaticamente cuando el detector se active


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2017)

No se te ocurrió mirar voltage máximo y mínimo en el datasheet , no ?


 Si , funciona con 12 V ; capacitor de 17 Vdc o mas.


----------



## Ojose (Dic 5, 2017)

Si amigo lo vi despues que le habia preguntado agradecido por la ayuda


----------

